# anyone had one of these?



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a new to me used quad. Want a utility for our annual "U.P. hunting trip", found this one and i like the price, the look of the machine, and the rear rack. I don't know anyone who has had one these to ask questions to. Here are some of my questions, is there a front rack available? Is the price too high? are they dependable? All the usual questions I guess, any help and input will be greatly appreciated, so thanks in advance



http://www.atvtraderonline.com/find/listing/2003-Yamaha-Wolverine-4x4--98209597


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

thwack_master76 said:


> I am looking to purchase a new to me used quad. Want a utility for our annual "U.P. hunting trip", found this one and i like the price, the look of the machine, and the rear rack. I don't know anyone who has had one these to ask questions to. Here are some of my questions, is there a front rack available? Is the price too high? are they dependable? All the usual questions I guess, any help and input will be greatly appreciated, so thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.atvtraderonline.com/find/listing/2003-Yamaha-Wolverine-4x4--98209597


First check here..... http://www.nadaguides.com/Motorcycles/2003/Yamaha/YFM35FXR-WOLVERINE-348cc/Standard-Equipment

Can't figure out if they had it in a box and stored some place and forgot about it......the mileage........... 1 ....... on a 2003????? They state its also full time 4x4, which I wouldn't prefer. IMO, I'd keep looking.......


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd say it's about par for the asking price. i paid 3000 in 09 for one like it. 700 mile. the guy used it only during deer season. :coolgleam


----------

